# Shrimp care & water change questions



## KLS

Hi, I am relatively new to shrimp keeping. have a 10g planted tank with ADA substrate. I had 12 CRS adults + 15 babies, and 10 Fire Red shrimps + many babies. I don't do water change, but top up. But I was told by an expert shrimp guyin the Valley that he does weekly water change and it stimulate breeding. So I am undecided and want to ask the more experienced members here. How often should I do water change by how much. Do I need to pre-condition the water with air stone & water conditioner? Also, how often should I feed the shrimps? I am doing it daily but I heard conflicting reports. So not sure what is best for the shrimps. Any advice highly appreciated.


----------



## Dawna

Sometimes water change which causes water condition fluctuations can make shrimps berry because it mimicks their natural habitat when it starts to rain or something. Thats what I have heard somewhere but i am not quite sure where...If your shrimps are doing well and breeding, I wouldn't change what you are doing already. If topping off with your water doesn't stress the shrimps or cause death then you can use that water for your water changes.


----------



## Tazzy_toon

Water quality is important for shrimp. Doing small water changes weekly will prevent a build up of nitrates over time, which can kill your shrimp. Water evaporates, but the gunk, doesn't. I use water conditioner and let the water age over night. I feed daily, but usually have a fasting day. Shrimp are happy and breeding 


How long has your tank been set up?


----------



## Live By Ocean

I use TDS meter to determine if water change is needed. 

CRS requires TDS under 200, therefore I only do a 20-25% water change when my TDS reading is over 200, otherwise I just top up to compensate water loss due to evaporation.


----------



## YumiChi

I am from Coquitlam and I wonder if the tap water good at this area for CBS CRS shrimpy. Should I just get a bucket of water and add conditioner and raise the TDS to 150 and let it sit for 24 to 48 hours and use them for wc?

Should I also do a pH check for the water or should our local water be fine. Sometimes i have a feeling that will the building we lives in have different water quality such as coppers and harmful stuff in the water? Have anyone experience some problem with their old apartment water source? Like rust inside the tap like etc.

I really think wc is the major problem for our shrimpy to keep them healthy. I mean if the water source is good you will get used with the wc weekly and its will be easy peasy to grow the colony.


----------



## JTang

Interesting topic! I have met several CRS breeders who do top ups only n have great success. Simple setups with sponge filters n ADA soil. Of course there are also many others who do regular WC without any problem. I guess it depends on many other factors. E.g. type of setup/filter you have, feeding routine, bioload, live plants....

I used to do 10-15% WC biweekly on my 20g CRS planted tank (eheim classic canister with pressurized CO2) years ago but always lost 1-2 shrimps every time. Since im a believer in WC, I had never stopped doing it. After several batches of 20 shrimps, I finally figured out a WC routine n got them to breed happily for years until I shut down the tank. 15% monthly... I kept the new water in a bucket for couple of days before using, with air stone running n gH adjusted to the same as the tank water. Instead of pouring the water in, I took my time to drip it in via a knotted air line. Sounds like a lot of trouble but that worked for me.


----------



## indefine

i have kept CRS/CBS and cherries for about a year and half now. ADA substrate and moderately planted tank. daily feedings (but never more than they can consume within a couple hours). 

when i started, i did weekly 10% wc. as time went on, i got lazy and started doing bi-weekly, and then eventually even monthly wc, which i increase to about 25%. now, i do about bi-weekly or tri-weekly. i've never aged any water and i have never gone through the trouble of dripping. basically i take cold water from the tap, dechlorinator, and then straight pour back into the tank and i have never had any problems with die-offs. colony has always been breeding strong. not recommending this lazy method, but this is just what works for me.


----------



## KLS

I have bought shrimps from a breeder in the valley. He has hundreds of shrimps. He told me 40% wc weekly, straight from the tap. Man, that is scary. I still dare not do it yet. Haha. I just add pre-bubbled water as top up and using ADA planted 10g for my CRS. I have also bought from a breeder from North Van who just uses RO water. His tanks were full of CRS/CBS too. A bit strange to see so many approaches. I have considered using canister filter. But I have bought shrimps from a shrimp guru on TT and saw his tank with BKK/CRS on gravel filter only. Gosh. So hard for a newbie like me to know what the golden rule is.


----------



## YumiChi

KLS said:


> I have bought shrimps from a breeder in the valley. He has hundreds of shrimps. He told me 40% wc weekly, straight from the tap. Man, that is scary. I still dare not do it yet. Haha. I just add pre-bubbled water as top up and using ADA planted 10g for my CRS. I have also bought from a breeder from North Van who just uses RO water. His tanks were full of CRS/CBS too. A bit strange to see so many approaches. I have considered using canister filter. But I have bought shrimps from a shrimp guru on TT and saw his tank with BKK/CRS on gravel filter only. Gosh. So hard for a newbie like me to know what the golden rule is.


Wow 40% sounds alot. Most peoples told me depends the colony size and amount of foods we fed our shrimp.
I only have 4 CRS 2 CBS in a 10g, I seldomly feeding them and top off with RO and done 10% WC once so far with tap mix RO added alittle gH for WC as well.

*I am new as well*


----------



## Chiumanfu

KLS said:


> He told me 40% wc weekly, straight from the tap.


That's really hard to believe unless he's just talking about a hearty RCS colony or cull tank that he doesn't care about. The only way I would do a 40% WC is if the water was aged and identical parameters to the tank.

There really is no golden standard. Trends come and go and it seems like the latest fad in Asia instantly becomes the golden standard in NA. In the end, I think shrimp just like stability. Use any of the common methods to achieve water stability and you will have success.


----------



## YumiChi

Found a molted shell! And all 6 of them still alive hanging around.
Ive found one of my CBS with a faded color, i assuming it might molt soon? While the other has strong bright color.

I am going to do 10% WC this weekend and fill it up with my RO/Tap with gH booster.


----------



## mysticalnet

Salty shrimp Bee shrimp gh+ have a very good reviews, Canadian Aquatics have some for sale and I've read on many german sites crs breeders they use that product and keep the TDS slighlty lower than 200 mg/L. I think it's a difficult balance between CO2, fertilizers, plants AND shrimps, way more sensitive than fish.


----------

